# TFC Radiatoren vom Markt verschwunden?



## caine2011 (7. Mai 2010)

Hy ich wollte mal wissen warum man derzeit keinen TFC Radiator(egal welche größe) mehr bekommt, bzw. seit wann es die nicht mehr gibt.

Weiß da jemand was näheres(auf der offiziellen Firmenseite findet sich unter Produkte auch nichts mehr), ob sich TFC vlt. nur aus dem dt. Markt zurückgezogen hat?

Falls jemand was weiß bitte melden.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus

mfg caine2011


----------



## Monsterclock (7. Mai 2010)

Auch in Amerika (The Feser Company XChanger Radiators) sind die 120/240/360 ausverkauft...


----------



## Jolo (7. Mai 2010)

Ich sag nur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterclock (7. Mai 2010)

Aha, zu welchen neuen Ufern gehen sie denn?


----------



## ProtoTyper (7. Mai 2010)

Die Xchanger Serie ist wohl End of Life. Da kommt wahrscheinlich was großes auf uns zu.


----------



## caine2011 (7. Mai 2010)

und weiß schon jemand was?


----------



## Jolo (7. Mai 2010)

Ne neue xChanger Serie ?


----------



## Spiff (7. Mai 2010)

*That's it. Since  today the Xchanger Radiator Series is History.*
Thank you to all our customers who relied on our Xchanger Radiators. We  stopped the Xchanger production and the Radiator Series is end of life  from now on. All Radiators you still can get from vendors are the last ones. We dont  ship out anymore Radiators. 

You may asking why we do this. Well, in fact we think that all radiators  on the watercooling market looks the same.
There are no big  differences anymore between different brands. The cooling performance between the radiators is to small to continue  with our radiators. Most common Radiators use the same technology, plan  tubes with soldered fins. 

Our Philosophy is to be on the top with the upcoming future  technology. Thats why we head up to a new generation of radiator series which will  be the break through in a new radiator cooling technology.
Be sure we will be back soon.

 Hitting the Sea UNDER NEW FLAG!  Stay tuned... Release in Summer 2010! 

steht bei denen auf der Webseite


----------



## caine2011 (8. Mai 2010)

Spiff schrieb:


> *That's it. Since  today the Xchanger Radiator Series is History.*
> Thank you to all our customers who relied on our Xchanger Radiators. We  stopped the Xchanger production and the Radiator Series is end of life  from now on. All Radiators you still can get from vendors are the last ones. We dont  ship out anymore Radiators.
> 
> You may asking why we do this. Well, in fact we think that all radiators  on the watercooling market looks the same.
> ...





Auf deutsch in etwa(falls nicht alle hier so gut in englisch waren)

Danke an alle die einen Radiator der Xchanger Reihe erstanden haben. Wir haben die Produktion dieser Serie eingestellt. Alle noch erhältlichen Radiatoren im Handel sind Auslaufmodelle. Wir selbst verkaufen ebenfalls keine Radiatoren.

Vielleicht werden sie sich fragen, warum wir diesen gravierenden Einschnitt vornehmen. Nun Wir denken, dass alle auf dem Markt erhältlichen Radiatoren gleich sind.

Es gibt die großen unterschieden zwischen den einzelnen Herstellern nicht mehr. Der Unterschied in der Kühlleistung zu klein, um unsere Produkte weiterzuverkaufen. Auch nutzen die meisten der herkömmlichen Radiatoren dieselbe Technologie: flache Rohre mit gelöteten Lamellen.

Unsere Firmenphilosophie ist es an der Spitze der Innovation zu stehen. Deshalb entwickeln wir eine neue Generation von Radiatoren die einen Durchbruch durch eine komplett neue Radiator-Kühl-Technologie erzielen wird.

Falls jemand Anmerkungen und oder Verbesserungen hat melden.

Mich würde interessieren was das für eine neue Technologie denn sein soll...

Gibt esandere Lösungansätze als die am Markt erhältlichen? Wie gut sind dieese?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2010)

Es gibt noch konventionelle Rohrradiatoren (rundes Rohr durch Lamelle), zur Zeit nur noch von Watercool (HTSF, Mora). Die Leistung lag bisher immer hinter Geflechtradiatoren gleichen Volumens. Es würde mich auch sehr wundern, wenn TFC nach 1-2 Jahrhunderten Kühlerbau auf einmal ein radikal besseres Konzept hat.
Die Tatsache, dass sie ihren Namen ändern wollen, legt auch nahe, dass es noch marketingtechnische oder juristische Probleme gab.


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

> dass es noch marketingtechnische oder juristische Probleme gab.


Nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen, was deren Geschäftsgebahren angeht, würde mich letzteres nicht im Geringsten wundern.


----------



## caine2011 (9. Mai 2010)

Madz was meinst du denn damit?

also ich wurde sogar über messenger kontaktiert auf eine frage per mail...

ich kann mich da nicht beschweren

mfg caine2011


----------



## ProtoTyper (9. Mai 2010)

wo steht was von namensänderung? ich sehe da nur ein neues logo.


----------



## Timmynator (9. Mai 2010)

TFC XChanger Website schrieb:
			
		

> Hitting the Sea UNDER NEW FLAG! Stay tuned... Release in Summer 2010!



"New Flag" könnte soviel bedeuten


----------



## ProtoTyper (9. Mai 2010)

das die xchanger nicht mehr da sind, ja. alles andere ist reine spekulation.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Mai 2010)

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn es die Möglichkeit geben würde, dass man nicht nur an einer Seite die Anschlüsse befestigen kann, sondern an drei Seiten. Nach unten, hinten oder seitlich.


----------



## Agr9550 (13. Mai 2010)

eigentlich ziehmlich schade das nix mehr tfc kommt,ích geh jetzt einfach mal von dem "wenn" fall aus

falls die jemals nochmal so nen breites teil wie den monsta bringen,weiss ich aufjedenfall nun schon das diese meine jetzigen xtreme editions an der seitenwand ersetzen   kommt sicher abgefahren 2x tfc monsta an der seitenwand vorallem wenn man das gewicht gerücksichtigt

@mal.child
!!!! AUJA das würde ich auch begrüßen vorallem die seitliche verschrauben den dann wäre ein seitliches verschrauben an der seitenwand lange nicht so zeitaufwendig zudem könnte man in manchen fällen eine schöner schlauchführung planen usw

selbste wenns 15-20euro aufschlag bedeuten würde wegen den eingelötetn gewindebuchsen wären dann gerechtfertigt (meines achtens nach)


----------



## ProtoTyper (19. Mai 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn es die Möglichkeit geben würde, dass man nicht nur an einer Seite die Anschlüsse befestigen kann, sondern an drei Seiten. Nach unten, hinten oder seitlich.


 

naja, ihr müsste auch bedenken, das 6 ports auch 6 mal risiko für leckage bedeuten. man brauch dann mind. 2 bis 4 verschlüsse die dann sich evtl. als undicht erweisen. weniger ports = saver.


----------



## Jolo (20. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



solln neuer Radi sein!


----------



## sinthor4s (20. Mai 2010)

Sieht erstmal edel aus.
Mal sehen was aus der versprochenen Technikrevolution wird.


----------



## ox1974 (30. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt ...


----------



## bundymania (31. Mai 2010)

Im Sommer soll es ja soweit sein.

PS: Muss es bei dem Bild nicht heissen: What is it ?


----------



## Monsterclock (31. Mai 2010)

@bundy evtl wollten sie ihrem Radi ne Persönlichkeit verleihen .


----------



## bundymania (1. Juni 2010)

Jau, wäre natürlich ne Möglichkeit, Rudi der Radi.....oderso ähnlich


----------



## Jolo (5. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (5. August 2010)

Es ist so weit.
Sehen ja interessant aus die Dinger.


----------



## UnnerveD (5. August 2010)

Jolo - her damit !


----------



## empty (5. August 2010)

Und was ist jetzt die Revolutionäre Technik? Infos!! Testberichte!!


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. August 2010)

Sie sind schwarz!!!


----------



## empty (5. August 2010)

Sie könnten auch Pink sein, das hat doch nichts mit Technik zu tun


----------



## Gnome (5. August 2010)

Aussehen tunse ja schonmal gut. Mal sehn was die Tests zeigen und wieviel einer kostet . Wenn 'n 360iger an die 90-100 kostet hol ich mir doch den Mora 3...


----------



## Uter (5. August 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt die Revolutionäre Technik? Infos!! Testberichte!!



Scheinbar sind die Radiatoren für 120er und 140er Lüfter (ähnlich wie beim Monsta). 

Außerdem scheinen sie 4 statt 2 Vorkammern auf der Einlassseite zu haben... sieht zumindest auf dem Bild auf Seite 2 so aus. Ob das bei der Kühlleistung was bringt sei dahin gestellt, für den Durchfluss wird es nicht so gut sein (natürlich nur wenn meine Vermutung stimmt).


----------



## Malkav85 (5. August 2010)

Bin auch gespannt auf die "(R)evolution". Ausser einem Bildchen und schwarzem Gehäuse kann ich nichts anderes entdecken.


----------



## Uter (5. August 2010)

Hab nochmal genauer geguckt  sieht aus als wär es ein Rohrradiator, was auch die ziemlich große "Vorkammer" auf der Rückseite erklären würde... leider sind die Bilder zu klein um es genau sagen zu können...


----------



## Malkav85 (5. August 2010)

Aber solche "Rohrradiatoren" gibts doch schon länger?! Airplex Evo von Aquacomputer zB


----------



## Uter (5. August 2010)

Schon aber wenn man den rechten Radi anguckt dann sieht man am oberen Rand der Lamellen ein silbriges Rohr (man sieht es noch besser, wenn man mit Strg und + zoomt). Außerdem sehen die Lamellen durchgängig aus und nicht gefaltet... Aber wie gesagt kann auch sein, dass ich mich irre. Gibts kein größeres Bild?


----------



## bundymania (30. August 2010)

@Prototyper: Wann erscheinen denn neue Bilder zu den Feser Radis ? Es hiess ja, diesen Sommer, sollen die Dinger erscheinen.


----------



## ToBeorNottoBe (30. August 2010)

Ein bissl Geduld müssen wir wohl noch haben...(...die Spannung steigt...)


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. August 2010)

Wenn das mal nicht aufgeblasen und arogant ist, dann weiss ich es auch nicht.


----------



## ToBeorNottoBe (30. August 2010)

Na ja, dick auftragen gehört wohl dazu, aber was zählt, ist das was am Ende rauskommt. Ich lass mich mal überraschen...


----------



## icecold (31. August 2010)

Also das Desgin ist sehr edel wie ich finde.

Morgen ist ja September, dann wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Spiff (1. September 2010)

mh und wann im September ist der Release? Heute geht noch nix


----------



## CDorius (22. September 2010)

Da ob das noch was wird diesen Monat?


----------



## bundymania (22. September 2010)

Macht euch keine falschen Hoffnungen, die Radis werden wahrscheinlich bis auf weiteres eh nur in den USA zu haben sein - so stand es im xtremesystems.org Forum vor einigen Tagen.
Bereits der Monsta Lite war ja nirgends in Deutschland verfügbar.


----------



## bundymania (23. September 2010)

Hier ist die Rede von Ende Oktober - Shop ist in Kanada:

RADIATORS GEN2 : DazMode, Canadian PC Water Cooling and Modding Store


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. September 2010)

Richtiges Schnäppchen der 120er.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2010)

Du hast doch nicht ernsthaft erwartet, dass der Preis bei TFC in irgend einer Relation zum Wert steht


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. September 2010)

Nö nö.  Wer TFC kauft ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Marquis (24. September 2010)

Ich finde es ziemlich dämlich, dass die ihre verdammten Radis in der Heimat nicht verkaufen, langsam hängt mir die Firma auch zum Hals raus


----------



## Jolo (24. September 2010)

Die neuen Radies wird es meinem Kenntnisstand nach auch in Deutschland geben


----------



## Lolm@n (24. September 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Nö nö.  Wer TFC kauft ist selber Schuld.



Es kommt drauf an was schläuche und fittings find ich gehen voll in ordnung (im Vergleich zu den BitsPower).

Die Radis sind schon zu teuer fals di 99$ stimmen 

MfG


----------



## bundymania (24. September 2010)

Bitspower will auch bald Radis rausbringen hab ich irgendwo gelesen, mal sehen, wie teuer die sind und was sie taugen


----------



## ToBeorNottoBe (26. September 2010)

Hier gibts nun mehr Bilder und Infos zu den neuen TFC Radis.

Ich warte ab, was unabhängige Reviews zu den tatsächlichen Leistungen sagen und ob sich ein Kauf überhaupt lohnt ! 

Da werden wohl noch einige Wochen ins Land gehen...


----------



## Madz (26. September 2010)

Nach dem, was Feser mit unabhängigen Testern veranstaltet, glaube ich nicht, dass es deutsche Tests geben wird.


----------



## Gnome (26. September 2010)

Schaut mal hier: TFC ADMIRAL

RELEASE SEPTEMBER 2010 - also sollte es diese Woche wohl soweit sein


----------



## Madz (26. September 2010)

Da die Lamellen aus Aluminium sein werden, disqualifiziert das die Produkte schon im vorraus für jeden Nutzer. Die Korrosionsgefahr durch einen gemischten Alu/Kupferkreislauf wäre mir einfach viel zu hoch.


----------



## sinthor4s (27. September 2010)

Ist es nicht egal woraus die Lamellen bestehen?
Immerhin fließt die Flüssigkeit durch die Rohre...
und diese müssen ja nciht aus Alu bestehen, richtig


Mal abgesehen davon wären sie einfach zu teuer ,wenn
sie tatsächlich zu diesen hier geposteten Preisen auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Mischk@ (27. September 2010)

Ich denke mal eher nicht das es egal ist, da Kupfer der bessere Wärmeleiter ist...


----------



## Madz (27. September 2010)

Hast du schon einmal gesehen was passiert, wenn Aluminium mit Kupfer reagiert? Der berühmte "Lochfraß" eines Dieter Bürgy ist nichts dagegen.


----------



## sinthor4s (27. September 2010)

Hab ich schon gesehen... 
Ich würde eh abwarten was die Tests ergeben.
Und mal abgesehen davon liegt meine komplette
wasserkühlung eh grad in der Ecke weil ich sie nicht brauche xD
Da wird nicht spontan ein neuer Radiator benötigt


----------



## empty (27. September 2010)

Madz nur mal so, auch der MoRa hat Aluminiumlamellen. Wie bereits erwähnt kommt das Wasser und damit der Elektrolyt nicht mit dem Aluminium in Kontakt. Bei ziemlich allen Radiatoren ist das der Fall. 

Es wäre finanziell nicht zu rechtfertigen, Kupferlamellen zu benutzen, zumal man sich auch die Kupferbeschaffung und die Rohstoffknappheit ansehen muss. Kinder die in Afrika Elektroschrott verbrennen und dabei giftige Dämpfe einatmen vs. eines der am häufigsten Elementaren existierenden Elemente in der Erdkruste. BZW Schmelzflusselektrolyse.

Du hättest recht wenn der Kanal durch den Radiator auch aus Aluminium, aber ich nehme nicht an das sowas noch produziert wird/wurde. Wobei VJoe2max sicher ein Beispiel hat wo genau das der Fall ist. Oder?



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eher nicht das es egal ist, da Kupfer der bessere Wärmeleiter ist...


Das ist sowieso recht nebensächlich, da nicht Kupfer, nicht Alluminium und nicht das Wasser die Wärmeübertragung beim Radiator limitiert sondern die Luft bzw. die Mol (Einheit) Luft die man durchjagt.

BTW die Spezifischen Wärmekapazitäten:

Wasser: 4,187 (bei 20°C)
Kupfer: 0.381
Aluminium: 0.896

Alle mit der Einheit: [KJ/(kg*K)]

Von daher wäre Aluminium sogar besser als Kupfer. Es gibt aber keine reinen Al-Kreisläufe da sonst ein zu grosses Potential entstehen würde und es mit der Zeit zersetzt wird.

Edith: Sehe grade im Luxx-Forum die Ripprohre sollen aus Alu sein, sollte das wahr sein (hihi) den Post hier bitte ignorieren bzw. es gibt Firmen die einfach zu blöd sind simple Chemiekenntnisse anzuwenden.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. September 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Es wäre finanziell nicht zu rechtfertigen, Kupferlamellen zu benutzen, zumal man sich auch die Kupferbeschaffung und die Rohstoffknappheit ansehen muss. Kinder die in Afrika Elektroschrott verbrennen und dabei giftige Dämpfe einatmen vs. eines der am häufigsten Elementaren existierenden Elemente in der Erdkruste. BZW Schmelzflusselektrolyse.


Schau dir mal die Kupferpreise an . Kupfer ist nicht teuer auch nicht als Halbzeug - zumindest nicht wesentlich teurer als vor wenigen Jahren. Die großen Steigerungen sind schon länger her (Klick). Dieses Argument war im aber Wakü-Bereich schon immer ein Scheinargument selbst als das Kupfer wirklich deutlich teurer wurde. 8€ pro Kilo sind nicht wirklich teuer. 
Selbst der Materialwert massiver und schwerere Graka-Kühler aus Vollkupfer beträgt daher nur einen Bruchteil des Gesamtpreises. Teuer ist da vor allem die Bearbeitung. 
Da hat Alu in den letzten Jahren eine etwas stärkere Teuerung erlebt . Schon allein weil die Kryolith-Reserven nahezu völlig aufgebraucht sind - da hilft es nicht viel massenweise Bauxit zu haben . 



empty schrieb:


> Du hättest recht wenn der Kanal durch den Radiator auch aus Aluminium, aber ich nehme nicht an das sowas noch produziert wird/wurde. Wobei VJoe2max sicher ein Beispiel hat wo genau das der Fall ist. Oder?



Na mal sehen evtl. tut sich hier ja gerade ein neues Beispiel auf . Passivradiatoren wie die Cape Coras oder die Konkurrenzprodukte von Inno sind nach wie vor aus Alu und Inno hat afair sogar einen Netztradiator mit Alu-Rohren im Angebot.




empty schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso recht nebensächlich, da nicht Kupfer, nicht Alluminium und nicht das Wasser die Wärmeübertragung beim Radiator limitiert sondern die Luft bzw. die Mol (Einheit) Luft die man durchjagt.
> 
> BTW die Spezifischen Wärmekapazitäten:
> 
> ...



Das Thema hatten wir doch schon mal - du erinnerst dich .
Die Wärmekapazität der Transportmedien (also des Wassers und der Luft) sind ausschlaggebend, nicht jedoch die der Feststoffe. Bei denen zählt nur die Wärmeleitfähigkeit und die ist bei Kupfer bei weitem besser als bei Alu .


----------



## empty (27. September 2010)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir doch schon mal - du erinnerst dich .
> Die Wärmekapazität der Transportmedien (also des Wassers und der Luft) sind ausschlaggebend, nicht jedoch die der Feststoffe. Bei denen zählt nur die Wärmeleitfähigkeit und die ist bei Kupfer bei weitem besser als bei Alu .



Richtig, sage ich doch im ersten Satz??

Ich weiss nicht ob der reine Marktpreis ein wahrer Indikator ist für die Aussage wie knapp ein Werkstoff/Rohstoff ist. Zumal Erdöl immer noch viel zu billig ist. Lithium, Germanium etc. Alles Stoffe die zu neige gehen und es keinen Ersatz dafür gibt. Heute noch wandern Handys auf den Abfall ohne die teuren Werkstoffe zu recyclen bzw man kann sie nicht recyclen und trotzdem sind diese Stoffe relativ billig. Daher ist das Argument des Preises mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

Verfolgt man die Nahrungsmittelbörse hat Reis und Weizen einen viel zu hohen Preis (künstlich hochgetrieben) ... du verstehst sicher was ich damit sagen will.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. September 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Richtig, sage ich doch im ersten Satz??


Warum vergleichst du aber anschließend Äpfel mit Birnen? 



empty schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob der reine Marktpreis ein wahrer Indikator ist für die Aussage wie knapp ein Werkstoff/Rohstoff ist. Zumal Erdöl immer noch viel zu billig ist. Lithium, Germanium etc. Alles Stoffe die zu neige gehen und es keinen Ersatz dafür gibt. Heute noch wandern Handys auf den Abfall ohne die teuren Werkstoffe zu recyclen bzw man kann sie nicht recyclen und trotzdem sind diese Stoffe relativ billig. Daher ist das Argument des Preises mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.
> 
> Verfolgt man die Nahrungsmittelbörse hat Reis und Weizen einen viel zu hohen Preis (künstlich hochgetrieben) ... du verstehst sicher was ich damit sagen will.


Schon klar was du meinst, aber eine Kupferknappheit ist bislang wirklich nicht zu verzeichnen. Die Preise haben in der Tat nicht viel mit den realen Ressourcenmengen zu tun. Gerade bei Gerbrauchsmetellen wie Kupfer sind afaik sogar eher deutlich überbewertet - zumal da ein Großteil tatsächlich recycelt wird (btw auch lange nicht nur in der dritten Welt). Da steckt viel Spekulation drin. Bei anderen Metallen sieht das teilweise ein wenig anders aus, aber Kupfer ist nicht so selten, dass es wirklich knapp wäre. Am kritischsten ist mit Sicherheit tatsächlich das Öl. Dort ist die Schwelle der maximalen Fördermengen so langsam überschritten und es wird in absehbarer Zeit nur noch immer stärker bergab gehen. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Metallen ist Öl vor allem unwiederbringlich weg wenn es erst mal verbraucht ist. Metalle kann man dagegen relativ gut im Kreislauf nutzen. Wenn nicht ständig nach Wachstum geschrien würde, müssten lediglich geringe Verluste ausgeglichen werden. Dafür reicht es bei fast allen Metallen noch sehr sehr lange .


----------



## empty (27. September 2010)

Äpfel vs Birne mmm ja sorry bin schon still.

Okey zum Öl, Kanada besitzt mehr Öl als die Saudi's wobei das Öl in einer Sandschicht existiert. Darum muss dieser Ölsand erst aufbearbeitet werden und das lohnt sich erst ab einem bestimmten Ölpreis. Unter 80$ per Barrel wird da nicht dran gearbeitet, darum ist das mit den Ölreserven immer eine Augenwischerei, da die aktiven Reserven nur vom aktuellen Marktpreis abhängen, die realen Reserven sind noch viel grösser nur lohnt es sich noch nicht die abzuarbeiten. Wieder ein Punkt wo der Markt versagt. Gemessen an den Tertiärkosten die ein Fass Öl hervorruft steht der Preis definitiv zu tief. Das es nicht korrigiert wird, liegt daran das die ganze Welt sich nicht einschränken will und ein Land alleine wird das nicht machen, da es sich dem Wettbewerb entziehen würde.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. September 2010)

In meiner Betrachtung sind die Ölsande mit eingerechnet . Beim Öl wurde lange Zeit mit viel zu großen Vorkommen argumentiert und Reserven eingerechnet die lediglich prospektiv vorhanden waren. Inzwischen wird aber kaum noch was gefunden. So viel Öl haben im Übrigen auch die Saudis nicht mehr. Nicht umsonst engagieren sich gerade einige Ölkonzerne und einige ölfördernde Staaten besonders im Bereich der Erneuerbaren, weil sie um ihre realen Reserven wissen .  Selbst die Amis sind ja aus alle Wolken gefallen als sich, gegenüber den Studien zur Ölblase die noch vom Vizepräsidenten Bush-Zeit diktiert wurde, mit den neuen (eigentlich schon länger bekannten) Studien plötzlich ein völlig anderes Bild ergab. So langsam wird nämlich klar wie viel weniger tatsächlich noch da ist als angenommen wurde. Man muss sich auch vor Augen halten, das heute so viel gefördert wird wie noch nie. Das ist eben gerade das Maximum. Die realen Fördermengen stagnieren nämlich inzwischen ganz eindeutig und lassen sich auch mit der gegenwärtig anlaufenden Ölsandaufbereitung nicht mehr steigern. In wenigen Jahren werden die Fördermengen merklich immer weiter einbrechen. Daran ändern auch die Ölsande nichts, denn selbst wenn deren Fördermenge rapide ausgebaut würde (mit alle den katastrophalen Folgen für die dortige Umwelt) ließe sich der Fall der Fördermenge nicht mehr aufhalten, weil zu viele Quellen ausgepumpt sein werden. Das zeigen zumindest auch die letzten Studien der Amis (und die sind ja nun nicht gerade als Schwarzmaler was das Öl betrifft bekannt).
Wie lange das jetzige Niveau noch gehalten werden kann ist nicht bekannt, aber sehr lange wird es wohl nicht mehr gehen. 

Dass die Preise für Öl noch so niedrig sind, hat wie bei den anderen Rohstoffen nicht so viel mit Markt zu tun (wie imho inzwischen allgemein viele Dinge die angeblich durch den Markt geregelt werden). Da spielen denke ich politische Planspiele momentan schon eine recht gewichtige Rolle. 

Das ist jetzt aber wirklich arg OT. -> kann von mir aus auch gern wieder gelöscht werden.


----------



## empty (27. September 2010)

Von mir aus auch, ging mir nur darum zu zeigen das nichts so günstig ist bzw teuer wie es scheint!


----------



## Madz (27. September 2010)

Könntet ihr bitte Eure weltmarktpoltischen Diskussionen beenden und zum Thema zurück kommen?


----------



## Acid (1. November 2010)

Gibt anscheinend immernoch nichts neues über die Radiatoren?

Kann mir irgendjemand eigl mal erklären, warum die die blöden radis in de garnicht bzw. erst wesentlich später vertreiben möchten? Als deutsche firma finde ich das wirklich lächerlich.....

Ich finde feser hat halt im bereich der radiatoren vorallem optisch die ansprechendsten modelle, sei es damals der weiße oder auch schwarze monsta gewesen, oder jetzt die admiral. Warum kann da kein Hersteller nachziehen und sich ebenfalls etwas von dieser masse abheben?


----------



## bundymania (1. November 2010)

Hier steht was wegen der erneuten Verzögerung:

Feser Admiral radiators ? release delayed | hw-lab.com

In Deutschland wird das Interesse an den Radis vermutlich bei weitem nicht so hoch sein, wie bei den Amis, oder Russen, der Markt ist hier zudem kleiner.

BTW: Wenn du in Deutschland und halb Europa im größeren Stil Wakükram an den Mann bringen willst, läuft das nur über Aquatuning und dort gibt es die Marke ja bekanntlich nicht.


----------



## Xylezz (1. November 2010)

Naja AC-Shop 

Die Leistung der neuen Radis würd mich schon interessieren da sie vom Style her wirklich extrem genial sind.......auch wenn mir die Firma nicht so symphatisch ist


----------



## Acid (1. November 2010)

Aber z.b. in dem eigenen Online Shop könnte man sie doch anbieten oder?


----------



## bundymania (1. November 2010)

Ja, das schon, solange die Radis RoHS konform produziert werden und nicht gegen irgendwelchen anderen EU Richtlinien verstossen. Generell interessiert mich als Tester am Rande auch, wie denn nun die Leistung von den Radis ist, wenn im Vorfeld so nen Hype drum gemacht wird. Von dem Monsta Lite war ich damals enttäuscht, 150 € aber die Leistung etwa wie nen halb so teurer Magicool 420 Radi bei wenig Airflow. Der wurde ja erst gar nicht in Deutschland verkauft.


----------



## Xylezz (1. November 2010)

Von dem war ich auch arg enttäuscht.....aber die Admirals interessieren mich vorallem wegen dem außergewöhnlichen Aussehen....wenn die an die Leistung von den Phobyas rankommen und meinetwegen 50% teurer sind dann würde ich sie evtl. für ein Projekt kaufen


----------



## Acid (1. November 2010)

Der Hype entsteht aber auch durch die Strategie von feser, ich meine schau dir alleine mal die Admiral page an.... Kein anderer Radihersteller macht soviel Werbung für seine Radiatoren, im gegenteil diese werden wenn überhaupt kurz angekündigt und erscheinen kurze zeit später darauf.

Was ich aber ebenfalls nicht verstehe z.b. die monsta waren bzw. sind heute ja noch mit die leistungsfähigsten radiatoren am markt, warum wurden diese nur in so einer geringen stückzahl produziert bzw. vertrieben? 

Ich habe auch mal den Skype Support bei Skype geadded welcher täglich online kommt, aber nie zurückschreibt.... ebenfalls sehr mangelhaft.

Ich glaube die Leistung wird schon die aktuell erhältlichen übertreffen, und vorallem auch die optik... ansonsten könnten sie sich so eine Werbung nicht erlauben, vorallem bei solch einem geschädigtem ruf, denn das wäre wirklich der todesstoß.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. November 2010)

> Was ich aber ebenfalls nicht verstehe z.b. die monsta waren bzw. sind heute ja noch mit die leistungsfähigsten radiatoren am markt, warum wurden diese nur in so einer geringen stückzahl produziert bzw. vertrieben?


Die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis...


----------



## Acid (1. November 2010)

mhh kann ich mir gerade absolut nicht vorstellen, warum sollte die nachfrage daran so gering gewesen sein?


----------



## Xylezz (1. November 2010)

Genau andersrum. Dadurch das es nur wenig gab und sie gut waren konnten sie den Preis bis in den Himmel anheben


----------



## Acid (1. November 2010)

achso ja das ist mit schon klar, aber warum wurden denn so wenige produziert? die hätten davon doch wesentlich mehr verkaufen können.


----------



## Xylezz (1. November 2010)

Ja aber dann wären die Preise zwangsläufig gesunken UND Marketingtechnisch war es so intelligenter, ein Monsta ist halt etwas exklusives und durch den Monsta sind auch die Verkäufe bei den Xchangern angezogen die ja in Großserie produziert wurden


----------



## Acid (1. November 2010)

mhh für mich zwar nicht nachvollziehbar aber bin da ja auch kein experte 

was haben die monsta denn zum schluss gekostet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

Die haben afaik von Anfang bis Ende um die 200€ gekostet.
Sie in größeren Stückzahlen zu fertigen wäre riskant gewesen, denn die Dinger waren nunmal auch mehr Masse denn Klasse, was Kühlleistung angeht und sobald die Leute, die 200€ für extravagantes Design allein ausgeben, versorgt sind, hätten sie sich preislich da einpendeln müssen, wo sie von der Leistung her sind: Auf halbem Wege zwischen nem Phobya 420 und nem Mora (oder gar Nova1080). Das hätte aber nicht mehr zu Fesers wir-sind-was-besseres-Preispolitik gepasst und vermutlich auch nicht die Stückkosten fürs extra anfertigen eingebracht. (zumindest nicht, wenn Feser zu Recht "made in Germany" hätte draufschreiben wollen)


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. November 2010)

So pralle von der Quali waren die Monstas aber auch nicht z.b. geklebte Gewinde statt gelötet. 
Der Weise Monsta war sogar etwas teuer als der schwarze. Die letzten Monstas gab es in Kanada.


----------



## Acid (2. November 2010)

vorhin lief einer bei ebay aus, in total schlechtem zustand für 85euro.. 

mich würde jetzt halt mal interessieren was mit der admiral serie los ist, ich verstehe garnicht das man dazu nicht mal stellung nehmen kann.... bzw. von feser mal klar gesagt wird ob der radi überhaupt in deutschland erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## Nucleus (2. November 2010)

Bei der Firma wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nur noch wenig...


----------

